# Where can I get a custom barrel..



## stunter2b (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi folks I have a 96 centurion and would like to get a custom barrel for it, where would I go to get something like that..

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Can you elaborate a little more on what it is you want?


----------



## stunter2b (Feb 18, 2012)

I really want a new barrel for my 96 centurion, but good ol Beretta stock making them, I have no clue where I can get one, someone said I could get a custom barrel made...I'm not looking for anything special...I just want a new barrel that will shot straight..


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe the longer stock 96FS barrel will work in the Centurion, if you want a custom original size Centurion barrel they can be had from Bar-Sto.

Beretta 96 40 S&W Barrel 4.65" Bruniton Finish: MGW

Bar-Sto Bar-Sto Precision Machine

Fire Dragon norecoil Fire Dragon Pacific National Shooting recoil buffers, comp. barrels


----------



## stunter2b (Feb 18, 2012)

denner said:


> I believe the longer stock 96FS barrel will work in the Centurion, if you want a custom original size Centurion barrel they can be had from Bar-Sto.
> 
> Beretta 96 40 S&W Barrel 4.65" Bruniton Finish: MGW
> 
> ...


Thank you.....


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

I agree with denned, Bar-Stow Precision Machine would be my first choice to get almost any barrel you need. Hey should have the Barrel you need.


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

I meant to say denned. Sorry.


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

Dang denner, I'm so sorry. It's that spell check. I need to turn that off. Lone Wolf Distributors also carries a good assortment of Barrels.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No problem, I've been called much worse.


----------

